# Code Z76.0 ?



## jbolt3113@gmail.com (Apr 25, 2016)

When should a provider be using the code Z76.0 - encounter for issue of repeat prescription.
I have read to much conflicting Information...
Can it be billed with a  preventive medicine CPT ? or can it only be billed when it is the only reason for encounter
TIA 

JB
CPC


----------



## jsalzer50 (Apr 25, 2016)

*Z76.0*

I'm a coding student and unfortunately, I don't have the definite answer. 

In any case, I have to thank you for posting this, and will share some information I read in the ICD-10 guidelines:

ICD-10-CM coding guidelines (page 1357): "Z codes are for use in any healthcare setting. Z codes may be used as either a first-listed (principal diagnosis code in the inpatient setting) or secondary code, depending on the circumstances of the encounter. Certain Z codes may only be used as first-listed diagnosis." Also, "Z codes are not procedure codes. A corresponding procedure code must accompany a Z code to describe any procedure performed."

On page 1361, "The miscellaneous Z codes capture a number of other health care encounters that do not fall into one of the other categories. Certain of these codes identify the reason for the encounter; others are for use as additional codes that provide useful information on circumstances that may affect a patient's care and treatment." Z76.0 is listed under miscellaneous Z codes. I do wish ICD-10-CM was more specific on these Z codes!

My take is we could use Z76.0 (Encounter for issue of repeat prescription) if it's the only reason for the encounter, but it can't be listed as the Principle or First-Listed diagnosis (i.e. the Z76.0 code is not listed as a principle diagnosis code on page 1361...) At the same time, if it's relevant to another encounter/procedure, it seems applicable to report as an additional code as well.

- Jake


----------



## rbandaru (Apr 27, 2016)

*Code Z76.0*

Hello,

When the patient came for the medication refill for the existing condition, which should not be exacerbated.

Regards
Dr.Ramnath Bandaru, CCS, CPC
American Medical Services LLC
http://amshealth.com/
Twitter: @HospitalCoders


----------

